

San Francisco’s Gender, Sexual Preference, Income, Ethnicity, Marital Status - kqr2
http://thefrontsteps.com/2013/06/03/san-franciscos-gender-sexual-preference-income-ethnicity-marital-status-and-more/

======
disbelief
That ratio of men to women can't be right, can it? It's a lot closer to parity
in that graph than it seems to be in real life (more men than women).

------
stevenspasbo
I was surprised by the number of widowed women (31000), they out number
grandparents, divorced men, and divorced women.

